# back to Mike Miller



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Minnesota is 1-6. I think by Jan. 3 the T-Wolves will understand their situation and trade Mike Miller so they make sure they tank for a Dp.
Here is what I'm thinking but its got to wait over a month to happen.
Mike Miller and Craig Smith for Atkins, Hunter, Kleiza, Samb, first round draft pick.
You've got to think theyd take Kleiza, Samb, the cash savings, plus the first.
And it would be great for us. Now Craig Smith isn't exactly a center. but I think he could play alongside Nene, Kmart, or Birdman.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Yep, Miller playing between Billups and Anthony would be suh-weet! It'd be a shame to trade away yet another first rounder, but having taken on Chauncey's contract I guess there's no reason not to go for broke. I'm not convinced this deal is enough to tempt the 'Wolves, but I'd agree on behalf of Denver.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

give us a ball handler with those names from before and its a deal lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The Solution said:


> give us a ball handler with those names from before and its a deal lol


because of the 2010 situation... expiring deals in the NBA are at a premium. draft one.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

miller would absoluetly be the most perfect 6th man. i wanna see JR start next to chauncey. so far, out of our 9 man rotation (this obviously doesnt include howard, birdman, chucky, samb) JR has gotten the LEAST minutes next to chauncey. very, very unacceptable...


----------

